# Ultralight front mudguard, only 8.5g !



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Here's my first attempt at making a fork mounted mudguard to keep my cockpit clean and the weight low.

It cut out of a 8.5x11" 10mill synthetic paper sheet that is waterproof, tear proof, stain proof and can be printed too. Just got a good ride on it today with two solid crashes and it survived like nothing happened. It is quite stiff, won't flap around or get packed up, nor bend down. Plus you can throw it in the dishwasher too.

I do not have a proper scale to weight it, but beside using 4 tie-wraps, it's lighter than the sheet of paper it's made from. I'll try to find the exact weight of that sheet at least. Maybe the lightest if it's kind out there ? I know the Mucky Nutz Bender Fender Lite is 16gr, but doesn't offer as much coverage.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So a quick calculus define the 8.5x11" 10mil. paper sheet to weight at 18.53g (1.21g/cm³ density at 0.010" thickness). Since I used about 75 % of the sheet, that means this is about 13.9g plus zip-ties (4 of them). Considering it has more coverage than the 16g Bender Fender Lite, and cost me less than a dollar in material, plus I can print whatever I want on both sides, this is very interesting.

Custom number/name superlight mudguard for race days anyone ?


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

That's awesome! ingenuity at it's finest. 

You could eliminate the 4 zip-ties. make a tab, appx 1"x3/8" from scrap, Cut 2 slots just under the brake-hose bolt and run the tab down, through the slots, and back up to the existing bolt. The brake arch will maintain the curve. Would probably be weaker than the current mounting for a minimal weight savings. 

Either way, I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. Well I'd be happy to simply mail you one, but I'm out of paper xD

You can buy these by pack of 50, but these were samples I got from the Canadian distributor at a graphic design show last year. Then after printing your awesome design (thinking t-rex with laser guns) all you need is a cutting mat, steady hands and a sharp x-acto. I did use a hollow punch instead of a standard paper hole machine to get precise and small holes.

I think the zip-ties are better than just a paper tab, because they allow for a custom fit and also stay in place better if you crash (like I do). Or maybe use only two rubber bands on the lowers and with modern more square arch it should stay in place nicely ?

I have no problem buying a pack of 50, print out whatever turns you on and ship it to North America for $5 a piece though... Postage will cost me $1.50 already, then at least $0.50 each sheet to buy, then factor in the printing cost (takes a lot of ink for a full print), time for each one, etc, and I'm pretty sure people will still find it too expensive... But it's still better priced than any other out there (the cheapest being MarshGuard at $10) and comes with your own graphics (ex: a map of your local trails or best loop times, because yes, you can write on it with a pen just like normal paper and it won't fade away !).

Maybe you could also call the company and request a sample sheet haha


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are some 3k industrial carbon sheet : 350 x 150 x 0,25 mm
21g & 10€



@ 0,25mm they sure flex well  


First try :


(sorry for crapy pictures).

It appears the sheet edges were too sharp and could cut my leg while riding.... -> trash.

2nd try : 


with some high tech cuting device... 
& 4 ties.



sheets are from carbon-posten, or : diamant-idee


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That looks good, any idea on the weight ?

Did you managed to fine-tune the downtube guard too ?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

9g for the front one, and 16g for the downtube guard. Without ties


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Wait.... I just ran some uber precise calculus from the vector file itself to get the exact area of paper I used and it's 16,6437cm² (not deducting the holes for the ties), which gives me a 7,0361cm³ volume (0,0254cm thickness). Now using the paper density of 1,21g/cm³, I am actually at 8,5136g, so about 8.5g if we deduct the holes for the ties and add the ink weight of the print. So my initial estimation of using roughly 75% of the sheet was way off. I was actually using just under 46% of the material (45,92% to be exact, without holes).

In the end, it's all about the weight/volume ratio of the material used. Since we both used 0.01" thickness, the carbon is quite heavier than this synthetic paper. Although carbon looks cooler haha

So my mudguard is 8.5g without ties and has a 9.4" of overall coverage length with 1.35" forward coverage and above 8" of backward coverage, with a minimal width of 2.82" front coverage and max 4.28" to minimum 3" backward width coverage. That's a big mudguard.

I'll post a technical drawing if anybody is interested into making their own. Let me know.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

David C said:


> Wait.... I just ran some uber precise calculus from the vector file itself to get the exact area of paper I used and it's 16,6437cm² (not deducting the holes for the ties), which gives me a 7,0361cm³ volume (0,0254cm thickness). Now using the paper density of 1,21g/cm³, I am actually at 8,5136g, so about 8.5g if we deduct the holes for the ties and add the ink weight of the print. So my initial estimation of using roughly 75% of the sheet was way off. I was actually using just under 46% of the material (45,92% to be exact, without holes)...


We should just buy you a scale.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That would be a good idea.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Moar pics from this weekend !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So, after a few months of testing at sub-zero temps and now recently in the easter mud, the mudguard is still good as day one and does quite a decent job.

The North American distributor of the synthetic paper I used is gladly sending me a few more sample sheets in both 10mil and 14mil thickness that should come in 2 days so I can make a thicker mudguard to eliminate the flapping noise issue and also a 23" long sheet so I can make a rear mudguard prototype too. I'm starting to gather the resources and info for a potential run of 300 to 500 mudguards using a die-cut and then print-to-order graphics option.

I'm targeting every application, from road bike to commuter, CX, MTB, racing, etc. You can also cut to fit afterward to shorten the mudguard depending on the down tube clearance. I'm aiming at making the world's lightest mudguard that can fit any bike and is user customizable, at a very low retail price.

Ideally, I would need 2-3 volunteers to test the new 14mil thick mudguard on their bike, either road, CX or MTB. Upon request, I'll print out, cut by hand and mail you the mudguard (within North America) for free, and in return I'll ask you to install it properly and ride the crap out of it for a few weeks and then give back your honest and comprehensive opinion on the product, and also to write me a review and suggestions on possible flaws, modifications, upgrades, etc. Then the mudguard will be yours to keep and if you want, I could make you a brand new revised version, with custom printed and sized design mudguard for a very cheap price to go on your WW bike. Please contact me by PM.

Here's some pictures of my latest rides :


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

The samples came in today, so I'll try to start making new prototypes this weekend. Still looking for testers, either road, MTB, CX, urban, etc.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll test, trails are so dry lately, may keep some dust out of my eyes. What info (other than address) do you need?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I just sent you a PM with the relevant info. Thanks for offering your help !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I started the second generation mudguard blueprints this morning, so far with the thicker 0,014" material and a bit longer forward coverage, the mudguard should come in at 12,08g, not including the zip-ties. The flapping noise shouldn't be a problem anymore with the thicker material. So far I have 3 testers on MTB, and I just posted over RoadBikeReview.com to see if I can get some CX and roadies to help with testing too.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, I'll get you that tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

If you want or need a fatbike for testing sign me up!!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Sure, all kinds of bikes are welcome. PM me and we'll get it going.

I'm still working on the second generation shape, as I've noticed most newer forks have a more square and deeper arch that requires more complex mounting holes to fit all type of bikes without having the user to fiddle with punching more holes. Also I'm trying to refine the design to have the mudguard flex rounder at the back end to prevent flapping over rough terrain. I guess that's something the user should try to achieve when installing the mudguard, but I'd like to make sure it got it down as best as possible before spending the $$$ on a die-cut.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Pm sent


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So I'm down to version 2.3 and looks like I'm heading down the right path of stiffness.

You can see how little far the 2.3 version bends at the end, and that's only from a sheet of normal paper. Looks promising


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Prototypes of the [dirt]Guard v2.4 are gonna be printed on the 14mil paper Friday morning and should be mailed to the testers over the weekend. I'll post pictures tomorrow and more info on the prototypes.

I'll also setup a webpage on my site to start a R&D fund via donations to be able to buy more prototype material and rent a flatbed cutting printer to cut real prototypes on the fly instead of using standard paper and cutting by hand. I'll post the link later when it's ready, probably not before next week.

Thanks to everyone for their support into this new product !


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

WOOOHOOOOO!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I have to run to work, but here's the first prototype cut and ready to be shipped !


Pretty damn stiff too


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks good!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Installed the prototype on a customer's bike I just finished today at work on my lunch break and it is definitively plenty stiff and installation was quick and easy I'm thinking I could make it even longer to give more coverage for the wagon wheels (29er) since I have about 2" more of available space on the sheet and stiffness isn't an issue anymore. There is no flapping noise at all and is very sturdy. Plenty tire clearance left due to the paper thin material and looks fast too.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

5 more hours of work and finally here they are. 6 [dirt]Guard prototypes ready and more to come, including the [fat]Guard.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Wooohoooo! Looks awesome!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So right now I'm on hold with this whole process and won't be shipping the prototypes right away. I need to fill some paperwork, do legal researches and finish filing patents and all the crap to stop crooks. It's gonna cost me a few hundreds just to venture into patent-land right off the bat, probably more eventually. I can't start a kickstarter until I get the legal crap sorted out and that could take a few weeks. Kind of a bummer, as I really want to get some testing going, but I'll have to hold back till my work is fully protected by the law.

In the meanwhile, I still accept all donations towards the R&D, via paypal, and I'm myself financing this whole thing including all the legal fees. Ideally I would then start a kickstarter project and use the funding to then offset the legal expenses. If anyone wanna help and do patent research and such, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

I'm not sure you can patent an idea that has been done many times in the past. Even if they might not have worked very well. Yours do look nice though.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

This may not be the forum for this debate, but I think his idea and implementation have unique merit; enough to uphold a patent.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, so here's the deal. This can't be patented, however there's definitively something to be protected about the product and it is already being taken care of. Good news it will be fairly easy and not too costly, less than $5k for a full Canada/USA protection plus registering a trademark. Bad news is I can't ship out the prototypes to be tested until I get official government papers that protects me from anyone making claims about this and that'll be at least 3 months from now.

In the meanwhile, I'll keep developing the full line of mudguards and keep testing with my own bikes. Until I have a certain level of legal protection, I can't start a kickstarter to help finance the legal procedures, so right now I'm assuming all the expenses involved. I'm starting a new 18 months professional training class this Monday and only gonna keep working part time at my lbs, mostly weekends. In a blob, here's the patent related expenses :

$325 for patent research and evaluation of possible claims to be made for the patent. That's 6 to 10 days.

$675 for each country that I want to research and assess the possibility of filing a patent. 4 to 6 weeks.

$800 for each country that I'm gonna file a claim for my product, plus $300 or more of taxes depending on the country. 4 to 8 weeks. 

$455 for trademark research in Canada. 2 to 4 weeks.

$860 to register a trademark in Canada, same plus $300 taxes to do so in USA. 2 to 4 weeks.

So we're pretty much looking at $1000 just to get started and then almost $1000 more to file in for one country. Then $1300 for a trademark. Donations are always welcome !

So I'll keep you up to date as much as I can safely disclose and hopefully prototypes will be sent in the next months.

Thanks again for your interest into this project


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Before you blow a bunch of cash on exploring patent protection, know that Mucky Nutz (and a number of other manufacturers) have been making fenders like these for a long time.










Also, for future reference, if you think you have something patentable, then you need to keep it secret until after you file the patent application. Publicly disclosing your invention will destroy its inventiveness under patent law and prevent a successful grant of patent.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

^ These are 22g. Versus OP's 8.5 g. Weight weenie delight!


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

don't worry about the papework, protecting a patent is more expensive than running your business. and what is your job? selling product or running lawsuits? 

Just make it and sell it, if someone copies it, so be it. Out market them by being the best/first/lightest/prettiest.....


----------



## MidwestBike (Jan 9, 2014)

shupack said:


> don't worry about the papework, protecting a patent is more expensive than running your business. and what is your job? selling product or running lawsuits?
> 
> Just make it and sell it, if someone copies it, so be it. Out market them by being the best/first/lightest/prettiest.....


I agree with this completely. I wouldn't bother with "protecting" your design...because no one can protect against Chinese counterfeiting. Just make them and sell them. Hell, I'd buy a handful to put in the store.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

David C said:


> Wait.... I just ran some uber precise calculus from the vector file itself to get the exact area of paper I used and it's 16,6437cm² (not deducting the holes for the ties), which gives me a 7,0361cm³ volume (0,0254cm thickness). Now using the paper density of 1,21g/cm³, I am actually at 8,5136g, so about 8.5g if we deduct the holes for the ties and add the ink weight of the print. So my initial estimation of using roughly 75% of the sheet was way off. I was actually using just under 46% of the material (45,92% to be exact, without holes).
> 
> In the end, it's all about the weight/volume ratio of the material used. Since we both used 0.01" thickness, the carbon is quite heavier than this synthetic paper. Although carbon looks cooler haha
> 
> ...


 You forgot the ink you used to print your graphics with. It adds up more than you think it does.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm still willing to pay for one for the fatty...........

I have no interest in copying the design!!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

taobao found:

ÌØ¼ÛASSµ²Äà°åsaverÉ½µØ ËÀ·ÉÉ½µØ¹«Â·×ÔÐÐ³µµµÄà°åÃÔÄã±ãÐ¯-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Seriously what is patentable here? You can go into any dollar store and buy plastic duotangs/folders (or walmart/target) and cut out a fender pattern from one in like 20 seconds, and presto... 8 grams of fork fender for $3. I made one for my girlfriend's bike and it works fine. You know why Stan's has never sued any other sealant makers for patent infringement? Because he knows his "patent" wouldn't survive an actual court fight and he wouldn't want to risk it being declared invalid. Not to mention the fact that he stole a bunch of other companies/peoples ideas to "invent" tubeless conversions, and then posted about it here ad nauseum in this very forum.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for such a long wait.

So I'll be shipping out the prototypes in the next weeks, and start a KickStarter page to fund the first mass production. I've decided not to go commercial so I can keep the cost low by avoiding all the legal expenses and pass the savings unto you guys. The mudguard will be known as the PaperGuard and be available in the classic MTB version, the Fatbike version and the street/BMX version, with more versions to come later on, like road and saddle versions. However, each version will cost at least $200 for the die plus the printing and die-cut fees for each run, so the MTB and Fatbike will most likely be the only one widely available for a while, but with the other versions available to be cut by hand (either by the end user or for an additional fee by myself, takes about 5-10 minutes depending on the skills and quality of the cut) and with basic graphics. Shipping for the guards (after the Kickstarter project is successfully funded) will be the exact postage from the postal service and the packaging will be free of charge, on the house. In the meanwhile, those eager for a PaperGuard for either MTB or fat bikes (or even BMX) can PM me and we'll work something out for a pre-production guard. I aim for the price to be under $10 USD (plus shipping) once the production begins and a bit higher for pre-production or custom guards.


Of course you can snip something out of a old binder, a 2L bottle or fancy carbon fiber sheets, but for $10 and some solidarity, you can get the world's lightest and not waste time you could be riding.


I hope you will enjoy this innovation


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

awesome! just in time for winter night-rides


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Indeed my friend !

Too bad some of us can't enjoy winter as much as we do and have to wear short sleeves year round


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Sorry I got delayed in the shipping process due to injuries from a reckless taxi driver this Tuesday on my commute.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi everybody, I apologize for the lack of news and long wait. Things are getting back on track here and I've finished the information letter for the prototypes. I should be shipping this week, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

cool, I definitely could've used it Saturday, went for a night ride, so much water I couldn't see through the reflection from my headlight in the water spray...
.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I hear you. I made a new rear mudguard this sunday for my XC bike, might be another winner design, I haven't been riding a lot over the last 6 months beside a quick commute every single day. I will try to hit the post office tomorrow.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Guys, prototypes are in the mail.

Merry Christmas


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

got mine today. Took a bunch a pics of the install, do you want me to post them?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll get back to you trough PM.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Anybody else have received their prototypes ? Please notice me first by PM when you'll do. Thanks.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Got it yesterday, but the forum has an issue with PMs at the moment.


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Any thoughts about adapting one of these to Manitou forks? I tried putting a Mucky Nutz on mine but the tire kept rubbing and overall it was pretty kludgey.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

TFitz said:


> Any thoughts about adapting one of these to Manitou forks? I tried putting a Mucky Nutz on mine but the tire kept rubbing and overall it was pretty kludgey.


Sure, could you please post a picture of the Manitou fork model you have in mind ? The backward arch design also exist on some DT and Magura forks, so there's definitively a market for a guard that'd fit those.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Production to begin soon !

All testers, please report by personal message ASAP. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I made a few carbon mudguards that attached to the saddle a few years back but never thought about putting it into production . Hope it goes well dude  !!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

karimian5 said:


> I made a few carbon mudguards that attached to the saddle a few years back but never thought about putting it into production . Hope it goes well dude  !!!


Thanks !


----------

